# AMD FX-8150 Bulldozer On Ubuntu Linux Benchmarks



## koorosh (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_fx8150_bulldozer&num=1

This is the review from phoronix in linux ground. 2600k is missing because they don't have one to test.
Overall multi-threading is good and single thread is not.


PS: They'll have a review with GCC with bulldozer optimizations and Open64 later.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 25, 2011)

This thread won't last long.


----------



## koorosh (Oct 25, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> This thread won't last long.



What do you mean?


----------



## xenocide (Oct 25, 2011)

This is pretty much what everyone already knows.  BD does alright or even well in heavily threaded applications, but anything with 4 or less threads it drags feet behind the competition.


----------



## koorosh (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for notice. Well maybe someone is interested in how bulldozer perform on linux and other apps that aren't common in regular reviews.


----------



## Goodman (Oct 25, 2011)

This proof further the point that no patch/fix will help FX perform better in windows or games... well maybe a tiny little 1-2% at best


----------



## nt300 (Oct 25, 2011)

More like a lot more. With a proper patch fix to repair the L1 & L2 timing issues alone should gain you a nice 10% increase in performance all accross the board.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 25, 2011)

Goodman said:


> This proof further the point that no patch/fix will help FX perform better in windows or games... well maybe a tiny little 1-2% at best



Proof?

This isn't a bulldozer optimised build of linux, it's just linux.

It's not that rumoured patch everyones been hearing about.


From the article
"In terms of any "sweet spot" or an ideal level of Bulldozer Linux support, it is not there quite yet. Similar to how Microsoft Windows 8 will offer up measurable performance improvements for Bulldozer over Windows 7, the Linux support can also be optimized for this distinct AMD architecture."


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 25, 2011)

nt300 said:


> More like a lot more. With a proper patch fix to repair the L1 & L2 timing issues alone should gain you a nice 10% increase in performance all accross the board.



Please, stop this.  You have claimed, more times than I can count, that there will be some magical optomization patch for BD.  Whether it be a registry fix, or an "optomized" variant of the core OS, you can show exactly zero facts.

Either find an optomization, and proove it works, or shut up about it.  I can hope that there's an optomization patch that will bring the performance of my c2q up to that of an i7 2600k.  The simple fact is there's not enough magic in the world to fix silicon that just isn't designed to perform.

I will eat my words if ever there is a patch.  Until then, please keep your pipe dreams bottled up, and not exascerbating people who want to proove you wrong.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 25, 2011)

koorosh said:


> What do you mean?



erocker wants us to use the existing Bulldozer threads to discuss Bulldozer, so he will probably close it when he sees it.


----------



## nt300 (Oct 25, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Please, stop this.  You have claimed, more times than I can count, that there will be some magical optomization patch for BD.  Whether it be a registry fix, or an "optomized" variant of the core OS, you can show exactly zero facts.
> 
> Either find an optomization, and proove it works, or shut up about it.  I can hope that there's an optomization patch that will bring the performance of my c2q up to that of an i7 2600k.  The simple fact is there's not enough magic in the world to fix silicon that just isn't designed to perform.
> 
> *I will eat my words if ever there is a patch.*  Until then, please keep your pipe dreams bottled up, and not exascerbating people who want to proove you wrong.


You will eat them


----------



## heky (Oct 25, 2011)

Sure nt300, and you will have to eat the bricks you shit yourself. Becouse even if there will be a patch, it will be too little too late! Ivy bridge is already around the corner and BD didnt even manage to outperform the Phenom II in most scenarios.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 25, 2011)

heky said:


> Sure nt300, and you will have to eat the bricks you shit yourself. Becouse even if there will be a patch, it will be too little too late! Ivy bridge is already around the corner and BD didnt even manage to outperform the Phenom II in most scenarios.



And that is why my next upgrade will be either IB or PD. I'm rooting for PD, but I definitely wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## nt300 (Oct 25, 2011)

heky said:


> Sure nt300, and you will have to eat the bricks you shit yourself. Becouse even if there will be a patch, it will be too little too late! Ivy bridge is already around the corner and BD didnt even manage to outperform the Phenom II in most scenarios.


Let's be realistic k, we all know for a fact AMD can never catch up to Intel. What AMD needs to strongly concentrate on is beating out its older gen CPU K10.5 – Phenom II all across the board by as much as 25% to 35% in every single app and game. 

If they can achieve this then it would be enough to keep them strong in the game and they can compete head strong in price/performance against Intel. This way Intel would be forced to drop prices that would be much better for everybody.

As for the Bulldozer Patch that is suppose to fix some issues to give us better performance, it's currently a rumour so until it gets released, I will make no mention about it any longer. 

Happy lilhasselhoffer  For me I can't see myself buying Intel for my desktop, I have issue with monopoly style business prectices which is why it's AMD for me on the Desktop and Intel on the notebook unless AMD can come out with a better product at the time I am ready to upgrade.


----------



## LordJummy (Oct 25, 2011)

nt300 said:


> Let's be realistic k, we all know for a fact AMD can never catch up to Intel. What AMD needs to strongly concentrate on is beating out its older gen CPU K10.5 – Phenom II all across the board by as much as 25% to 35% in every single app and game.
> 
> If they can achieve this then it would be enough to keep them strong in the game and they can compete head strong in price/performance against Intel. This way Intel would be forced to drop prices that would be much better for everybody.
> 
> ...



I can't help but laugh when people say shit like "For me I can't see myself buying Intel for my desktop, I have issue with monopoly style business prectices".

Really? Do you also not drive a car, buy products from grocery stores, use a cell phone, have electricity in your home, eat food, etc, etc, etc? It is impossible to be a consumer and NOT buy from monopolistic corporations. That so called moral reasoning behind choosing AMD is bullshit. Give me a break...


(oh, and why is it okay to buy intel for your notebook? isn't that still buying from a big evil corp?)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

I try to buy products that I need and that are fast and to the point. If intel is faster, thats what I will buy, if amd finds its way to be faster then AMD is what I buy. I have not pref of vender.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

I buy both.

Because I can.

I also bought Monopoly, because it's fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I buy both.
> 
> Because I can.
> 
> I also bought Monopoly, because it's fun.



OMG HAHA best post I have seen all day


----------



## nt300 (Oct 25, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I can't help but laugh when people say shit like "For me I can't see myself buying Intel for my desktop, I have issue with monopoly style business prectices".
> 
> Really? Do you also not drive a car, buy products from grocery stores, use a cell phone, have electricity in your home, eat food, etc, etc, etc? It is impossible to be a consumer and NOT buy from monopolistic corporations. That so called moral reasoning behind choosing AMD is bullshit. Give me a break...
> 
> ...


Yes you are right, but it's my right to call Intel a monopoly and my right to buy them or not. Reason I would buy an Intel based notebook is because I can get it dirt cheap from work that's why I say if AMD was cheaper but faster. All my Intel notebooks have ATI graphics. If ATI was a women, I would dump my girl for her


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 25, 2011)

Will ppl ever stop whining


----------



## seronx (Oct 26, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Will ppl ever stop whining



No


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 26, 2011)

You should here Limburgisch Dutch in the train. Even when the trains are on schedule and nothing bad has occurred, they whine the entire journey through the province and beyond its borders to if they go further than their own region). Guess they have never heard the proverb of a neighbouring province (North Brabant) that is like "whine in your leisure time".

Moral of the story: some people have an addiction to whining.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 27, 2011)

What do you guys think?


> ATInsider Oct 26, 2011 at 5:05 pm
> 
> AMD FX – Series B3 revision is more than just a basic stepping:
> I have direct knowledge of a possible B3 revision for the AMD FX line of CPUs. I cannot disclose performance projections at this time, but be assured AMDs processor division is working vigorously on a *(B3) stepping revision *with minor architectural tweaks. The base architecture will not be changed at this time.
> ...


http://semiaccurate.com/2011/10/17/bulldozer-doesnt-have-just-a-single-problem/comment-page-1/#comment-11399


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds like vague BS...Still doesn't help the poor people that paid for these turds thinking they would be a good chip but got fooled by the name....and on FM2....OK so in other words AM3+ is dead already...F*ck off AMD...at least the ATI division is still worth something.....the B4 stepping wont ever happen....They will likely abandon this and move on...

and I really don't understand why people would want something this new on the consumer side of a Linux OS...


----------



## Goodman (Oct 27, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Proof?
> 
> This isn't a bulldozer optimised build of linux, it's just linux.
> 
> ...



Of course i know it's linux lol! can't you read in between the lines?

What i meant by this is no matter what software or OS you are using FX will perform shit in single threads application vs multiple threads & still under perform against Intel 2600k & in some cases worst than PIIx6...

My point is to all the people who believe that a "patch" or Linux will boost in big time the performance of the FX are in for another disappointment 

Think Windows 8 work faster?
Think again this is only an Beta version meaning it's slim & not with all the features/software in yet , wait till the final version is out , pack with all the extras (Areo & all) you then see very little performance differences between Win7 & Win8 

People are expected to much out of a "patch" & Win8 , it won't be anywhere impressive...

FX is what it is & no software or OS will change that period!


----------



## koorosh (Oct 27, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> and I really don't understand why people would want something this new on the consumer side of a Linux OS...



It doesn't matter it's consumer or enterprise it should have linux support soon enough. Things has changed and you don't need to wait years for linux to support latest hardware. It may be become custom to use linux on your old hardware but it's not necessary, linux runs great on new hardware too.


----------



## nt300 (Oct 27, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Sounds like vague BS...Still doesn't help the poor people that paid for these turds thinking they would be a good chip but got fooled by the name....and on FM2....OK so in other words AM3+ is dead already...F*ck off AMD...at least the ATI division is still worth something.....the B4 stepping wont ever happen....They will likely abandon this and move on...
> 
> and I really don't understand why people would want something this new on the consumer side of a Linux OS...


R U kidding? The Bulldozer is going to sell out everytime it released. AMD won't be able to meet demand which sucks, it will just take me longer to get one. We do know a B3 revision is coming, we also know AMD know Bulldozer needs to be faster. If they can tweak the design enough it may perform much better than what we have today.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 27, 2011)

koorosh said:


> It doesn't matter it's consumer or enterprise it should have linux support soon enough. Things has changed and you don't need to wait years for linux to support latest hardware. It may be become custom to use linux on your old hardware but it's not necessary, linux runs great on new hardware too.


 I understand that but Linux is better imo at using way less resources than a Windows OS..So I don't see the need for Top of the line or newer hardware...oh wait this chip sucks ass...nevermind 



nt300 said:


> R U kidding? The Bulldozer is going to sell out everytime it released. AMD won't be able to meet demand which sucks, it will just take me longer to get one. We do know a B3 revision is coming, we also know AMD know Bulldozer needs to be faster. If they can tweak the design enough it may perform much better than what we have today.



You're right because most people don't pay attention to sites like this or are loyal Fanboi's that can't except it's a turd...
As for the revision..Read between the lines..They are gonna try Higher Clocks and a more efficient IMC...that's not gonna help that much because as it's pointed out again and again it's design flaw in the pipeline...same as Netburst....I'm guessing they will take the same route Intel did with Piledriver


----------



## Super XP (Oct 27, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> I understand that but Linux is better imo at using way less resources than a Windows OS..So I don't see the need for Top of the line or newer hardware...oh wait this chip sucks ass...nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.K. I will post this again. Not sure if true, but it makes sense with the revisions based on process steppings. And once again can these minor improvements be enough to "at the very least" blow away any Phemon II CPU out of the water? In my estimation we should be able to see a 10% to 15% bump in performance with this B3 stepping clock for clock vs. the B2 stepping Bulldozer. That IMO is AMD's goal to at least ensure it's faster than the older based gen i.e.: Phenom II's. Acually it now makes a lot of sense and the reason why you cannot find FX 8100's anywhere, because AMD scraped the B2 stepping in favour for the B3 coming either late Dec 2011 or sometime in Jan 2012. 


> So what about this so called B3 stepping. This was posted on semiaccurate by somebody that calls themself ATInsider. If what he says is true, how much performance can a B3 give Bulldozer before Piledriver gets released with another added 10% increase?
> 
> 
> > AMD FX – Series B3 revision is more than just a basic stepping:
> ...


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2011)

What does this have to do with the current FX chip and Linux? Nothing. Please stay on topic.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> What does this have to do with the current FX chip and Linux? Nothing. Please stay on topic.


O.K. but I was answering a question. Anyhow my point was the B3 revision may bring performance increases to have them perform better in benchmarks.


----------



## BenchZowner (Nov 6, 2011)

allow me to add a few linux benchmarks at 3.6G ( turbo off ) against stock i5 & i7.

.:: BenchZone ::. FX-8150 Preview 1: Linux Performance


----------



## unsmart (Nov 6, 2011)

Just me or do the colors on those grafts burn your eyes too
 anyway I think Intel and AMD have a deal. AMD makes low end cpus and Intel doesn't enter the GFX market.


----------



## BenchZowner (Nov 6, 2011)

unsmart said:


> Just me or do the colors on those grafts burn your eyes too
> anyway I think Intel and AMD have a deal. AMD makes low end cpus and Intel doesn't enter the GFX market.



Burn my eyes no, but I'm a bit hardcore, even 12 hrs of continuous battlefield 3 gameplay can't burn my eyes.

I can agree that the colors are a bit funky, not my fault, Swiff Charts Pro decides the colors everytime ( you can change them, but I didn't really thought about the colors it picked this time  )


----------



## unsmart (Nov 6, 2011)

It,s prob my Asus monitor it has the no touch buttons and I tend to have piles on my desk that set them off and f the settings up.
 On topic though I think we will see some improvement in linux/win7 with core optimization but in the end it is what it is. A Ford is not a Porsche no matter how much you tweak it.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 6, 2011)

Bulldozer does O.K. in those benchmarks. But it doesn't say anything about disabling the onboard graphics on the i7 and i5 CPU's.


----------



## BenchZowner (Nov 6, 2011)

The integrated GPU was disabled.
Enabled or disabled it wouldn't make any difference at all anyway.


----------



## nt300 (Nov 7, 2011)

I did somemore digging about todays Benchmarks. check this out 


> Vapor
> Posted on: 10/19/2011 02:17 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The real reason that Bulldozer did not stack up in the benchmarks is the compiler used for for each of the benchmarks. All of these closed-source benchmarks are compiled on the standard Intel compiler with the Intel libraries. It is not optimized to support any instructions beyond SSE3 for any processor other than Intel chips. SSE4.1, SSE4.2, AVX, and FMA4 significantly increase the floating point performance of AMD processors, but are not used by code compiled on an Intel compiler. Intel was sued for this and settled rather than fix it.
> ...


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

nt300 said:


> I did somemore digging about todays Benchmarks. check this out



LOL! Yeah, I have both a 8150 and a 2500K. I don't find myself using the 8150 too much. Why? The 2500K is faster in everyday use and gaming all while using way less power. For servers, BD is a good buy due to it's price... as long as you don't care about the electricity bill.

You know, I see your posts all over the internet.. on other forums. I'm really starting to believe you actually work for AMD and you're just spreading your BS to save face. Am I wrong? If so, what is your motiviation?



nt300 said:


> it will just take me longer to get one.



If you really want one, PM me. I do ship to AMD headquarters.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2011)

nt300 said:


> I did somemore digging about todays Benchmarks. check this out



Still just BS. Show me proof, show me that every user can buy a chip, plug it in, and get different results, and I might start listening. Conjecture on compiler optimizations doesn't help the end user, and until it does, that whole thing is just plain old BS. 


Thanks anyway.


And yes, I have a very large BIAS...TO THE TRUTH.

I've noticed that Turbo isn't working properly on many boards, with cores sitting @ 1400 MHz(idle), while two clock up, even though all should be clocking up to 3300MHz with my chip. This same issue could be happening in every review...do I care? 

Nope!

What matters is not what is possible, but what the end user will experience. Change that experience, and then speak up, as until then, it just seems like pulling at straws.


----------



## seronx (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> For servers, BD is a good buy due to it's price... as long as you don't care about the electricity bill.



I would wait for you to see Interlagos/Valencia reviews before you infer Zambezi is clocked the same as Interlagos and Valencia


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

seronx said:


> I would wait for you to see Interlagos/Valencia reviews before you infer Zambezi is clocked the same as Interlagos and Valencia



Um. Okay?  You missed my point as I'm not really talking about Interlagos/Valencia not to mention it's not the topic of this thread.


----------



## seronx (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Um. Okay?  You missed my point as I'm not really talking about Interlagos/Valencia.



You are inferring that Bulldozer on the desktops is representative of Bulldozer on the servers



> For servers, BD is a good buy due to it's price... as long as you don't care about the electricity bill.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

seronx said:


> You are inferring that Bulldozer on the desktops is representative of Bulldozer on the servers



No, I'm not. I'm inferring that a Bulldozer desktop chip can be used as a servicable server chip. Either way, it doesn't matter. I own the chip and I deem it a pretty good failure all around.  Cheers to waiting for a new stepping or whatever. Now please, lets see some charts and graphs that I don't care about.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> No, I'm not. I'm inferring that a Bulldozer desktop chip can be used as a servicable server chip. Either way, it doesn't matter. I own the chip and I deem it a pretty good failure all around.  Cheers to waiting for a new stepping or whatever. Now please, lets see some charts and graphs that I don't care about.



Congrats on your 27,000th post.


----------



## seronx (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm inferring that a Bulldozer desktop chip can be used as a servicable server chip.



A workstation chip you mean then like the LGA 1366/LGA 2011 platform


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

seronx said:


> A workstation chip you mean then like the LGA 1366/LGA 2011 platform



Yes, though not as efficient.. I think. I don't have much experience with LGA 1366/2011. Brass tacks, BD needs better single threaded performance and lower leakage. Fix that and it's a big win for everyone.


----------



## seronx (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes, though not as efficient.. I think. I don't have much experience with LGA 1366/2011. Brass tacks, BD needs better single threaded performance and lower leakage. Fix that and it's a big win for everyone.



Improved single threaded performance is coming 2013 with Steamroller
Leakage improvements is coming 2012 with Piledriver/2014 with Excavator

^-- there is more stuff involved but that is the general idea what you get from the SOG


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 7, 2011)

seronx said:


> Improved single threaded performance is coming 2013 with Steamroller
> Leakage improvements is coming 2012 with Piledriver/2014 with Excavator
> 
> ^-- there is more stuff involved but that is the general idea what you get from the SOG



They need improved single threaded performance yesterday, not 2 years from now.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

seronx said:


> Improved single threaded performance is coming 2013 with Steamroller
> Leakage improvements is coming 2012 with Piledriver/2014 with Excavator
> 
> ^-- there is more stuff involved but that is the general idea what you get from the SOG



This I know.



Damn_Smooth said:


> They need improved single threaded performance yesterday, not 2 years from now.



This I agree with.


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you sure they are releasing those new chips still? I've been hearing about a lot of instability over at AMD HQ. I hope they don't give up on the desktop market 

I know they are focusing more on emerging mobile markets and stuff. Can anyone confirm that they are still going to continue to release their main stream and high end CPU's in the future?


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Can anyone confirm that they are still going to continue to release their main stream and high end CPU's in the future?



They have said that they are. There hasn't been any news recently suggesting otherwise yet.


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 7, 2011)

erocker said:


> They have said that they are. There hasn't been any news recently suggesting otherwise yet.



Could be because they have no PR department anymore, LOL. I can't see how firing the PR/Marketing departments could really help at this point. Seems like those two departments should be trying to clean up the messes and putting out fires.

Hopefully they are able to keep their shit together. Many large companies have completely collapsed over one bad decision. That's all it takes.

Sorry to be so off topic. I figured since it was already really off topic I would jump in as this is an active AMD thread. My apologies.


----------



## seronx (Nov 7, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Could be because they have no PR department anymore, LOL.
> I can't see how firing the PR/Marketing departments could really help at this point. Seems like those two departments should be trying to clean up the messes and putting out fires.



PR Department was bad blood. They only made it worse and the PR department wasn't the only one affected.



LordJummy said:


> Hopefully they are able to keep their shit together. Many large companies have completely collapsed over one bad decision. That's all it takes.



AMD will definitely keep their stitches together.



LordJummy said:


> Sorry to be so off topic. I figured since it was already really off topic I would jump in as this is an active AMD thread. My apologies.












Rory Read knows what to do AMD  because he did the same to Lenevo

Other than that Linux doesn't really matter Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012 is where it is at


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 7, 2011)

You definitely seem very confident in the CEO and the company in general. I'm afraid I just can't give a company my faith like that.

Let's hope you're right though...


----------



## Super XP (Nov 8, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> You definitely seem very confident in the CEO and the company in general. I'm afraid I just can't give a company my faith like that.
> 
> Let's hope you're right though...


AMD's not going anywhere. They will continue to sell and gain market share just like they've always done. This time they will gain it with AMD FX desktop sales and fusion sales. I too am very confident the new CEO will turn AMD around for the better


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 8, 2011)

Super XP said:


> AMD's not going anywhere. They will continue to sell and gain market share just like they've always done. This time they will gain it with AMD FX desktop sales and fusion sales. I too am very confident the new CEO will turn AMD around for the better



I really hope so man. I'm thinking about sending a resume over to Austin HQ. Maybe they could use a new marketing guy ;P


----------



## Super XP (Nov 8, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I really hope so man. I'm thinking about sending a resume over to Austin HQ. Maybe they could use a new marketing guy ;P


Go for it, AMD needs all the help they can get.


----------



## BenchZowner (Nov 8, 2011)

Whatever you guys are drinking, share some!


----------



## seronx (Nov 8, 2011)

BenchZowner said:


> Whatever you guys are drinking, share some!



http://www.xyience.com/index.cfm?fa=products.beverages

I don't share but you can buy it yourself


----------



## nt300 (Nov 8, 2011)

BenchZowner said:


> Whatever you guys are drinking, share some!


A Starbucks Green Tea Matcha Latte, none fat on the rocks.


----------



## trickson (Nov 8, 2011)

So with all the hype that AMD did with setting world records at over clocking and all the PR about the BD it comes to this ? WOW . Some how I knew this was going to be the case . Well Looking forward to seeing Ivy bridge set some records soon !


----------



## seronx (Nov 8, 2011)

trickson said:


> So with all the hype that AMD did with setting world records at over clocking and all the PR about the BD it comes to this ? WOW . Some how I knew this was going to be the case . Well Looking forward to seeing Ivy bridge set some records soon !



Public Relations pretty much is gone
Direction of AMD is unknown but it can go ARM, Fusion, or continue what it is doing.

Depends if Ivy Bridge doesn't have a cold bug


----------



## trickson (Nov 8, 2011)

seronx said:


> Public Relations pretty much is gone



LOL , Yeah they have some work to do for sure . So much for all that speculating and hype . AMD needs some real help .


----------



## Super XP (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm more interested in the slightly revised and/or updated and/or tweaked Bulldozer's named FX-8170, FX-4170 and the mysterious rumored FX-8190 & FX-6170 

Even if these tweaked versions bring us approx: 10% to 15% improvement that should be enough to keep well above AMD’s current Phenom II line of CPU’s. Then add another 10% or more for Piledriver and perhaps AMD will give Intel more competition, not just on price.

What gets me is why AMD released Bulldozer as is? Where in fact it does need tweaking among the shared components. Currently the shared components are what is causing the performance to be so low IMO.


----------



## seronx (Nov 8, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I'm more interested in the slightly revised and/or updated and/or tweaked Bulldozer's named FX-8170, FX-4170 and the mysterious rumored FX-8190 & FX-6170



FX-8170 can't wait.
FX-4170 is just a FX-8150 with 2 modules disabled with a turbo core to 4.3GHz
FX-8190 probably isn't going to happen but might be the Vishera FX-8250
FX-6170 same as above will probably be the FX-6220



Super XP said:


> Even if these tweaked versions bring us approx: 10% to 15% improvement that should be enough to keep well above AMD’s current Phenom II line of CPU’s. Then add another 10% or more for Piledriver and perhaps AMD will give Intel more competition, not just on price.



You won't see a 10% to 15% improvement with a numerical stepping

We have yet to see B2.G and B3.H



Super XP said:


> What gets me is why AMD released Bulldozer as is? Where in fact it does need tweaking among the shared components. Currently the shared components are what is causing the performance to be so low IMO.



It is future proof. Once, optimized it shines.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 8, 2011)

I fully agree seronx. So in order to properly tweak the Bulldozer it requires a new stepping. Hopefully software developers also jump onto the Bulldozer bandwaggon as to give AMD a little kick in the behind for the sake of competition.


----------



## seronx (Nov 10, 2011)

I forgot to come back and check this



Super XP said:


> So in order to properly tweak the Bulldozer it requires a new stepping.



Not really Bulldozer needs a revision B0 -> C0 and such if you want a balanced performance increase, for example Vishera will have FMA3 support and some software benchmarks decided to not use FMA4 intrinsics but use FMA3 intrinsics, and if you know who you are and reading this just know I know who you are...

Power consumption and some performance aspects can be fixed from going B0 -> B1 but it won't be awesome large more like 1-3% and in some to many applications or an increase won't be seen.



Super XP said:


> Hopefully software developers also jump onto the Bulldozer bandwaggon as to give AMD a little kick in the behind for the sake of competition.



Anything using the Intel Compiler probably won't be able to jump on to the Bulldozer bandwagon but those who use Microsoft and other open-source/proprietary compilers have the possibility to jump on to the Bulldozer bandwagon


----------



## Super XP (Nov 10, 2011)

I think AMD already knew about Bulldozer's performance issues long before the very first B0 stepping. But instead of throwing away all that B2 stepping silicon, they sell the CPU's as mid range processors at a competitive price. My point is I believe AMD has been working hard to boost Bulldozer's performance and perhaps we will indeed see something different in terms of a revision stepping of magnitude. Obviously I am speculating here, but you never know. There's absolutely no way AMD didn't know about Bulldozer's true performance numbers. All they need to do right now is sell them for something of fair value until they get things working right. It's too bad supply & demand jacked up the prices.

Anyhow, check out this interesting Quote: I think he's right on the mark hands down 


> It's been common knowledge that *Intel CPU's are artificially inflating their performance numbers inside their CPU code via synthetic benchmarks to give the impression that it performs better than its competitor.* This is why Intel CPU's Rule in Synthetic Benchmarks. But they won't admit to this despite the fact review sites in the past have proven this over and over again in the good old Athlon XP and Athlon 64 days.
> 
> This is why AMD usually does better in "REAL WORLD" benchmarks. Anyhow obviously it would have been nice to see Bulldozer with a little more throughput, but AMD took a huge chance in releasing a brand new design, completely different from its current K10 (Phenom II) setup and placed it on a new 32nm HKMG process which has been reported to have issues.
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R1ZNP9...=Tx1II72NK48ZJ3N#wasThisHelpful&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## seronx (Nov 10, 2011)

Super XP said:


> I think AMD already knew about Bulldozer's performance issues long before the very first B0 stepping. But instead of throwing away all that B2 stepping silicon, they sell the CPU's as mid range processors at a competitive price. My point is I believe AMD has been working hard to boost Bulldozer's performance and perhaps we will indeed see something different in terms of a revision stepping of magnitude. Obviously I am speculating here, but you never know. There's absolutely no way AMD didn't know about Bulldozer's true performance numbers. All they need to do right now is sell them for something of fair value until they get things working right. It's too bad supply & demand jacked up the prices.



I'll just tell you right now Interlagos numbers are pointing it will take 2 12C Magny Cours to beat 1 16C Interlagos

24 FPUs -> 8 FPUs, True Bulldozer numbers can be achieved in workloads that can be optimized for Bulldozer via Software Optimization in which AVX/XOP/FMA can do things a lot faster than SSE2/SSE3/Microcode


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

Super XP said:


> It's been common knowledge that Intel CPU's are artificially inflating their performance numbers inside their CPU code via synthetic benchmarks to give the impression that it performs better than its competitor.



Yet, as a desktop CPU for higher end gaming rigs (multiple cards) it clearly cannot compete with a 2500K not to mention a PII X6.


----------



## alucasa (Nov 10, 2011)

I like AMD chips, but you'd have to be a die-hard (blind) fanboi to get excited over BD or you'd have to be high.

In NO WAY do I like where BD and AMD in general are at right now.


----------



## seronx (Nov 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yet, as a desktop CPU for higher end gaming rigs (multiple cards) it clearly cannot compete with a 2500K not to mention a PII X6.



When are we the techpowerup users gonna get an in-house review?

FX-8150 CPU Review
FX-8150 SLI/ CrossfireX Review


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

seronx said:


> When are we the techpowerup users gonna get an in-house review?
> 
> FX-8150 CPU Review
> FX-8150 SLI/ CrossfireX Review
> ...



I don't think an official review is happening in this regard. I could do it I suppose, though I need to figure out what kind of OC I can get with the processor (in terms of power consumption) with two cards and my 750w PSU. I suppose it could handle 4ghz on the low end. I have some time this weekend so I'll see what I can get done. I'll start with some 2500K benches w/ CrossFire since that's how I have things configured at the moment.  

*I'll list results in the FX OC'ers club.


----------



## seronx (Nov 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't think an official review is happening in this regard. I could do it I suppose, though I need to figure out what kind of OC I can get with the processor (in terms of power consumption) with two cards and my 750w PSU. I suppose it could handle 4ghz on the low end. I have some time this weekend so I'll see what I can get done. I'll start with some 2500K benches w/ CrossFire since that's how I have things configured at the moment.
> 
> *I'll list results in the FX OC'ers club.



Don't do that... do clock to clock i5 2500K @3.3GHz/FX-8150 @3.3GHz or i5 2500K @3.9GHz/FX-8150 @3.9GHz or were you gonna do that?

Everything that can be similar needs to be similar


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2011)

seronx said:


> Don't do that... do clock to clock i5 2500K @3.3GHz/FX-8150 @3.3GHz or i5 2500K @3.9GHz/FX-8150 @3.9GHz or were you gonna do that?
> 
> Everything that can be similar needs to be similar



Of course. Both CPU's will be at 4ghz and I'll be using the same RAM at 1866mhz.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 11, 2011)

People underestimate Read's ability to help bitch slap Intel up-side-the-head.
Are people forgetting Read's great success at Lenovo?

At the time of Read’s departure, Lenovo had just marked the 7th straight quarter as the fastest growing PC maker in the world and had become the world’s third largest global PC manufacturer.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2011)

Super XP said:


> People underestimate Read's ability to help bitch slap Intel up-side-the-head.
> Are people forgetting Read's great success at Lenovo?
> 
> At the time of Read’s departure, Lenovo had just marked the 7th straight quarter as the fastest growing PC maker in the world and had become the world’s third largest global PC manufacturer.



Blah blah blah. What-if's, what could be's, and whatever. You know what people like? Results. Let those do the talking.


----------



## seronx (Nov 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Blah blah blah. What-if's, what could be's, and whatever. You know what people like? Results. Let those do the talking.



Also can you do FRAPS+Game?

Most of the guys coming in have good track records or bad publicity and most of the guys going out have bad track records and good publicity


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2011)

seronx said:


> Also can you do FRAPS+Game?
> 
> Most of the guys coming in have good track records or bad publicity and most of the guys going out have bad track records and good publicity



Fraps for everything. A lot of games don't have built in benchmarks. I have no idea what you mean in the 2nd part. If it's speculation on AMD's future, I don't care at all.


----------



## seronx (Nov 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Fraps for everything. A lot of games don't have built in benchmarks.



Cool



erocker said:


> I have no idea what you mean in the 2nd part. If it's speculation on AMD's future, I don't care at all.









 <-- AMD's Future is higher clocks


----------



## Super XP (Nov 11, 2011)

Higher clocks, so long as they fix the scailing of those higher clocks and keep the thermals down, it's a winner.


----------



## seronx (Nov 11, 2011)

Super XP said:


> Higher clocks, so long as they fix the scailing of those higher clocks and keep the thermals down, it's a winner.



Piledriver -> 30 Watts or less Drop
Steamroller -> 15 Watts or more Drop
Excavator -> 30 Watts or less Drop

While increasing clock rates 300MHz or more per generation

FX-8170 3.9GHz->4.2GHz
1+ year gap
FX-8270 4.2GHz->4.5GHz
1+ year gap
FX-8370 4.5GHz->4.8GHz
1+ year gap
FX-8470 4.8GHz->5.1GHz

If nothing bad happens but this is pure speculation, I have no idea...


----------



## gmn 17 (Nov 25, 2011)

Piledriver Vishera CPUS will be AM3+ compatible so Id stick with ur current CPU until 2012Q3 when its released. maybe beter boards with PCIExpress3 will be released too. Otherwise its socket FM2 in 2013 + steamroller CPU.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 25, 2011)

gmn 17 said:


> Piledriver Vishera CPUS will be AM3+ compatible so Id stick with ur current CPU until 2012Q3 when its released. maybe beter boards with PCIExpress3 will be released too. Otherwise its socket FM2 in 2013 + steamroller CPU.



*Looks around* Ummmm..... Who are you talking to?


----------

